# painting goggles



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

other than possible paint chipping over time i see no reason why you shouldnt be able to do it if you want too. just make sure you take your lenses out(obvious i know) and maybe put some tape on your foam vents as to not clog them up and you should be fine.


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> other than possible paint chipping over time i see no reason why you shouldnt be able to do it if you want too. just make sure you take your lenses out(obvious i know) and maybe put some tape on your foam vents as to not clog them up and you should be fine.


ok good i was thinking the same thing.. hopefully it wont chip though... but actually i was just trying to decide if it got cold.. would it possibly start cracking without even having contact with anything


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

hc806 said:


> ok good i was thinking the same thing.. hopefully it wont chip though... but actually i was just trying to decide if it got cold.. would it possibly start cracking without even having contact with anything


Probably better to try an dye them. Paint would be harder to get to stick to the frames and most like would crack and peel. Google videos on How To Dye Goggles. Remember seeing one out there somewhere.


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Probably better to try an dye them. Paint would be harder to get to stick to the frames and most like would crack and peel. Google videos on How To Dye Goggles. Remember seeing one out there somewhere.


yes i thought about dye... but how would i get it away from the foam


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

I was thinking about using vinyl dye spray to paint one of my goggles. But I haven't tried it yet. The videos I have seen uses liquid dye instead of spray. I am not sure which one is better.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't spray paint them. Spray paint is not made to be flexible after it dries, and will crack and peel. When intustries paint things that are flexible, they use certain additives to keep the paint from cracking.

Personally, if it were me, I'd try to sell my red goggles and spring for a new set if I were that worried about everything matching.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree with Irish, sell your current goggs and get new ones in the color you want. Painting/dying could ultimately make your goggles look ghetto.


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

they dont have any blue a frames yet, the only custom one they have online is dark blue which isnt the shade i want.. i guess i could wait a bit later for 2011 stuff.. thanks for the input


----------



## Rupert Pupkin (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah you can paint them, make a cardboard cutout of your lens so paint dont get inside the groove

Use body paint from your local hobbie shop. The paint they use on RC Cars will bond to plastic and rubber, and will also have flex agents to keep it from cracking...

hope this helps...

Big Rupe


----------

